# Interesting Zoos



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

Zoo antwerp, Belgium, one of the oldest in the world, 1843:

The Zoo of Antwerp,next to the trainstation, is the green heart of the city, populated by more than 5,000 animals. After more than 160 years this romantic English garden is still a unique meeting spot for young and old. 

Then:

































































Now:



















































































































































































































































































































































































trainstation and tracks next to the zoo:










Station on the background:



















Ariel view: 



















Extention of the zoo, finished 2018:


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

Diergaarde Blijdorp is a zoo in the northwestern part of Rotterdam, one of the oldest zoos in the Netherlands. In 2007 it celebrated its 150th anniversary.

The original Rotterdam zoo was lost in the bombing of Rotterdam in World War II, which destroyed most of the city centre. Some streetnames, such as Diergaardesingel (Zoolane), still recall the old zoo. Blijdorp was rebuilt slightly to the north, where it opened to the public in its current location on December 7, 1940. The new zoo was designed by Dutch architect Sybold van Ravesteyn, who designed the central railway station in Rotterdam, as well. In 2001, 'Blijdorp' became almost twice as large when it opened a new western part, called Oceanium, with its main attraction an aquarium. In April 2004, the whole zoo was declared a national monument.


























































































































































pic @ Topaas


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

Penguin Pool
London Zoo

Berthold Lubetkin 1934

Lubetkin seems to have seen this building as an opportunity to creatively explore the possibilities of a new building material available in 1934 - reinforced concrete. Having studied the habits of penguins he created a penguin enclosure and pool that provides an interesting environment for the penguins, a multiplicity of viewing angles for the spectator and a Modernist building of true clarity and style. 

After setting up the architectural group 'Tecton' in 1932 the penguin pool was one of his first commissions, from the Director of London Zoo. The overall elliptical shape is referenced in the spiraling intertwined ramps that connect the different levels; these sloping cambered ramps give a dynamic feel to the building. 

The large elliptical blue pool provides the birds with a large swimming area and also gives a contrast to the white concrete used throughout. There is a partially shaded area to provide the birds with protection from the direct sun, and the gently curved walls are designed to echo the penguin's cries. 

This building cleverly combines practical considerations, such as a shaded area for the penguins and gently sloping access to the pool, with a powerful aesthetic statement of form and line.

The penguin pool is a Grade 1 listed building in the UK Government scheme for protecting important buildings.














































Today:










Lubetkin’s concern was less with the simulation of ‘freedom’ or the suggestion that these animals were behaving normally in naturalistic settings and more with the experience of the visitor. His designs assert the modernist desire to impose human control and the primacy of the human gaze as the unashamed objectives of the zoo

Because the pit overheats on sunny days and there is no way to prevent foxes going in and eating the penguins, the concrete ramps are a death trap if the penguins were to fall into the far-too-shallow pool, they moved them to an improved, more natural looking, enclosure.

And this beautiful gorilla house:




























Today the Lemur House:


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

New Elephant House - Copenhagen Zoo
2007
Architect: Foster + Partners

This new Elephant House provides these magnificent animals with a stimulating environment, including easily accessible spaces for the public to enjoy them, and restores the visual relationship between the zoo and the park.


----------



## LONG_FFM (Nov 5, 2009)

*Frankfurt Zoo*

entrance



































___


















U-Bahn Zoo









new "Affenhaus"


----------

